# What strange color/pattern is this?



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Found another pic!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That's gorgeous! 
It looks like he/she was painted with roan swirls


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Isnt it, he/she is beautiful!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gorgeous is what it is! Though I'm curious about what genetics would cause something like this?

It reminds me of chocolate ice cream with vanilla swirled in


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Speaking of which, I have some Ben n' Jerry's Half-Baked ice cream in the fridge that I mysteriously started craving when I saw this horse...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful. I've never seen anything quite like it! I'm sure someone will know - can't wait to find out


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Chimera, I'm thinking.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Somatic mutation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Speaking of which, I have some Ben n' Jerry's Half-Baked ice cream in the fridge that I mysteriously started craving when I saw this horse...
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-strange-color-pattern-151423/#ixzz2JDeiqGV6


HA to funny


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Or like this one, how beautiful!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The second horse is a chimera
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This first one, with the white swirling effect, is, as Peppy stated already, a somatic mutation. 

The second guy is a chimera, he is well known in genetic circles and has definitely been tested to be chimera.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that first horse is on google, if you google odd horse colors or different horse colors.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup its Somatic Mutations (Equine Color Genetics). 
That link has some pretty neat colour happenstances as well.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> That's gorgeous!
> It looks like he/she was painted with roan swirls


it does or she could a zebra pant but mostly horse


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

The lady who owns the first horse has a page about her. I can't remember if it's on tumblr or where it was. But she is solid on the other side of her body.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I would *die* to have those two horses!
I have a thing for weird things like that. 
.............now if I can only get a Glow-In-The-Dark horse........


Danielle


----------

